# Vector Fuel Window Cracked from cleaning with rubbing alcohol - warranty? questions..



## KYSlate (Jul 6, 2014)

So I have enjoyed my new hobby for about a year or so now, and I finally grew tired of the fact that it is difficult to light a cigar with matches or a Bic in the wind or even with the AC blowing in my truck. I was picking up some Cigars yesterday and the local shop I was in had Vector torches on a special deal, so I picked up a Vector Prizm 04 for 19.99 (from 29.95) and was quite pleased with it. I carried it in my pocket yesterday and today, and had read that dust is the number one enemy of butane torches so I decided to clean it. Blew it out with my air compressor. It had some smudges on it so I decided to wipe it down afterwards. Put a little rubbing alcohol on a microfiber cloth and just wiped down the case (I read that rubbing alcohol was good for cleaning torch lighters).

As soon as I did this it started hissing, it was leaking butane. What the heck? No i didn't drop it when I wiped it down (or ever). Just a quick wipe with a dap of regular rubbing alcohol on a cloth. After inspection I noticed that the fuel level window had cracked! 

I tried to search for any similar stories and couldn't find anything?

1. Why would a little rubbing alcohol cause the fuel level window to crack? Also a lot of cleaners have alcohol in them (I think, right?), is using a cleaner to wipe them down a no-no I was not aware of? I have never seen rubbing alcohol crack glass (or plastic). The only thing I can think of is that it was in my pocket so it may have been a little warm, and the fast evaporation of the alcohol caused it to cool too quickly and crack?

2. Would Vector's warranty cover this? The warranty sounds good but it states it "does not apply to the outer casing and finish" and "excludes damages resulting from the misuse, tampering and abuse of lighter." I wouldn't consider wiping it off as misuse, tampering, or abuse, but then again they will probably just think I probably dropped it.

I'm wondering if I should even send it in for repair? Or maybe just try and seal it with epoxy and keep it for a backup? Or just move on. But I am disappointed since I had heard good things about Vector.

Regardless I'll be going to another local shop tomorrow to pick up something different as I am long overdue for an upgrade to a torch. Recommendations will be appreciated.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Nature (Jul 30, 2012)

Sorry to hear that.
Can't imagine rubbing alcohol would cause it to crack. When you say rubbing alcohol, do you mean isopropyl? The drugstore type?
Isopropyl is generally safe with most plastics. Perhaps it softened a seal allowing the propane to leak. The rapid expelling of propane could cause it to become cold enough rapidly to possibly crack the window.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 3, 2016)

Same thing just happened to my Xikar ELX. I had rubbed some on my hand to clean the outside of the lighter and suddenly it just started spewing out butane. Isopropyl alcohol is the thing I use to clean pretty much everything, as it doesn't screw stuff up, yet a tiny amount completely destroys lighters. I wonder if this would be a worry for anyone that uses hand sanitizer and doesn't let it fully dry?

And of course, here's a pic of the destruction. I assume the non-visible parts of the tank are completely ruined as well.


----------



## Spanky44 (May 25, 2019)

Hi, same here. Jetline phantom triple. Totally spider webbed right in front of my eyes, then spewed butane. Sending it in tomorrow just for s&g. Already bought a new one, and will NOT be using pharmacy rubbing alcohol to clean the clear tank parts. But you can soak a bic lighter in that sh*t and it didn’t harm it.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Alcohol and acrylic do not like each other.


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

I also destroyed a Vector torch, but it was after I tried to clean it with Brake Cleaner. I’m surprised the isopropyl or rubbing alcohol would do anything. Pretty sure women using rubbing alcohol to clean polish off of acrylic nails.


----------

